# Scorpion Tank



## reverb (Jul 20, 2005)

Do any of you know where he could purchase them over the internet, or have a forum like this one about scorpions?

Thanks

Oh and the feeder fish is still alive and cuddling with my piranha


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)




----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

reverb said:


> Oh and the feeder fish is still alive and cuddling with my piranha
> [snapback]1137705[/snapback]​


That is awesome.


----------



## Wisdom16 (Feb 19, 2005)

Arachnoboards is a forum for scorpions (only if your talking about the 8 legged kind







)


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2005)

You didn't mention where you lived. Here's a reptile show schedule. Unless you live in NY, it's likely you'll find people selling scorpions at the show.
I like shows because you can see the animal befor you buy it.
http://www.kingsnake.com/events.html

Also, here is Insect Hobbyist classifieds:
http://market.insecthobbyist.com/index.php?cat=9


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

reverb said:


> Do any of you know where he could purchase them over the internet, or have a forum like this one about scorpions?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


might get more views here, this is were the bug guys like to

hang out till you turn on the lights and they scatter :laugh:


----------



## Wisdom16 (Feb 19, 2005)

Botarby8s.com sells a wide variety of scorpions. Also if you are going to do a communilly set-up, I suggest going with Emps or B. jacksoni. I know Emps are social scorpions and I think B. jacksoni are too.


----------

